# Foam support needed?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've seen tanks with some sort of foam support underneath them, mainly larger tanks on DIY stands.

Do I need this with a 40g breeder on a DIY wood stand? It's a very well built and sturdy stand.

Thank you!


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a DIY Stand for ym 75G with no foam. I really dont see the piont. I think that cause it can compressed unevenly it would lead to more probalem then it would fix. The only thing I can see it doing it covering up the un-evenness of the top of a stand. If your top is nice and level, then forget about it.

MAHA


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've always been told to use a piece(s) of expanded polystyrene, such as polystyrene tiles, underneath a glass tank. The main reason sited was if any particles of sand or grit got under the tank, with the water pressure they may put a huge amount of pressure on a single point in the sheet of glass and cause a failure. Also they should even out any imperfections in the base.

For the 5 minutes it takes to cut pieces to size i always think it's better to be safe than sorry!!!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

More importantly, what to use?


----------

